# Problem mit Canon i550



## ihop (3. August 2004)

Versuche schon die ganze zeit meinen Drucker zu mounten aber irgendwie haut das nicht hin.
das einziege was ich daweil gehört habe ist das canon linux nicht unterstützt oder umgekehrt!
nur weis ich jetzt nicht geht das geht das nicht wenn ja wie geht das

bin mittlerweile zu einen punkt angekommen wo ich schon sehr verzweifelt bin 

MfG Ihop


----------



## Sway (4. August 2004)

Drucker mounten? Zu welchem Zweck?

Damit ich meinen Drucker (Canon S450i) benutzen kann muss ich ihn nicht Mounten sondern mit cups ansteuern... zumindest mach ich das so. Obs anders geht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. August 2004)

Ich hab kein Ahnung von Linux
....aber unter http://www.turboprint.de/ bekommst du nen Treiber für den Drucker.


----------

